# I have to recommend this Canik.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this pistol yesterday, and took it to the range this morning. Wow, those Turks know how to build a gun....at least this one anyways.

If I did my part, with a standard two-hand hold and at about 30-35 feet, I could shoot ragged holes with this pistol! 100% reliable, with JHP's and ball rounds. Awesome machining and plastic mold injection, and a great Cerakote finish that is evenly applied. Dovetailed Warren sights, and the trigger is great. Two high quality McGar 18 round magazines, and a ton of accessories in the hard plastic carrying case....all of this for 349$, NIB.

Time will tell, but this Canik TP9sf is one of the best pistol purchases I have ever made. Super happy camper! :mrgreen:


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

no lie, those Canik's are diamonds in the rough... i bought the TP9v2 as one of my first guns after watching endless videos on handguns to educate myself on stuff besides glock, sig, s&w, ruger and taurus.. well i see this video on youtube by this guy James Yeager .... lol and he raves about this turkish canik gun... so i watch some more videos and was like F-it lol and bought one... put a couple thousand rounds thru it before i sold it.... only reason i sold it was at the time the lack of new sights for the gun and IWB holster's wasnt readily available.... but this was when the gun first came out... but the one i had was really accurate and was nice to shoot.... I've thought about picking up one of the Competition Canik's but idk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DLYskes1976 said:


> no lie, those Canik's are diamonds in the rough... i bought the TP9v2 as one of my first guns after watching endless videos on handguns to educate myself on stuff besides glock, sig, s&w, ruger and taurus.. well i see this video on youtube by this guy James Yeager .... lol and he raves about this turkish canik gun... so i watch some more videos and was like F-it lol and bought one... put a couple thousand rounds thru it before i sold it.... only reason i sold it was at the time the lack of new sights for the gun and IWB holster's wasnt readily available.... but this was when the gun first came out... but the one i had was really accurate and was nice to shoot.... I've thought about picking up one of the Competition Canik's but idk


Well, I now have around 300 or so rounds through it, and have yet to have a malfunction. It is most certainly a "cooler weather" carry gun, because it is large. The up side is that it holds a lot of rounds, and the level II kydex paddle holster it comes with, is decent quality and carries well.

I am intending, by Christmas, to buy the TP9SF Elite.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I now have around 300 or so rounds through it, and have yet to have a malfunction. It is most certainly a "cooler weather" carry gun, because it is large. The up side is that it holds a lot of rounds, and the level II kydex paddle holster it comes with, is decent quality and carries well.
> 
> I am intending, by Christmas, to buy the TP9SF Elite.


It kinda' resembles my VP's. It sure looks nice, and for that price. All indications are that they are pretty good guns. At one time Canik made CZ clones, I don't know if they still do?


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The Turks do know how to make a gun, and it looks like they are getting better at it. That is a very good looking gun.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

BigHead said:


> The Turks do know how to make a gun, and it looks like they are getting better at it. That is a very good looking gun.


I now have 400 rounds through it, and it is still chugging along, without issue! :mrgreen:


----------



## wpp (Aug 19, 2017)

I bought a tp9sa out the door for 330, they are good quality firearms.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I like and have shot the Canik CZ clone a friend of mine has. Nice pistol, but they all seem to be only 9mm these days. I'd consider a 45, but none made. Very well built gun for the money if you can stomach Turkey's politics, and the politics of a country is very important to me. YMMV It's been one of my favorite places to visit, but not sure I'd travel there today. I really love Turkish food and drink. Besides, Israel is one of the few places left on my bucket list, and I'm not sure how safe that is. Probably okay.


----------

